# The Lope



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

A green horse has to be taught to lope, very very rarely does a horse just naturally know how to lope. With my legs I do not grip with my lower leg. From your knee up is where you should be holding on. Squeeze your butt cheeks together! :wink:


----------



## Rubonsky (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a very long in depth answer to your question for you, but my simple answer is when I ask a horse to lope I bring my "lead leg" so outside leg back slightly so as to ask the horse to step out with the back leg and hip first, I close my outside spur or heel, I prefer spurs just as an aid in getting the right buttons, I close my inside calf at the same time and hold, so as the front end will stay straight as I ask. I usually pick up with my inside hand slightly so as to lift the inside shoulder and soften or slightly bend my horse to the inside. I then push and hold with my outside leg and think of a count of 3 then release for a second and reapply my leg for the count of 3. So a push release and push release. You want the horse to sit back on their hip, lift through the shoulder and step out strong from behind. That is what your leg is telling them.

I hope that helps.

A "made" horse has had all the buttons and training put on them as well as been taught how to "go around." A green horse usually for the most basic reason of strength can not lope right away. Going collected, balanced and slower takes a lot more muscle and effort from a horse than going faster or forward. Before you ask a green horse to even try and collect into a lope you need to make sure you have built up enough muscle and balance so that the horse is able to try what you ask them. The most frustrating thing for a young or green horse is when you ask them to do something that they physically can not do yet. That is how you get some behavior issues and work ethic issues as you go as well. So here is my rule of thumb;

A horse must be able to do a forward lope or canter both directions, picking up the correct leads, holding themselves up, such as no leaning, a nice balanced feel as well as a consistent rhythm before I will ask one to begin to collect and slow to a lope. You also have to remember that you don't want to sacrifice movement for speed. So not all horses can lope at the same speed, and stay at a "true lope" and good legged. 

With all that first, then I have a very long and structured teaching system I take a baby or green horse into to teach them all the cues they need and how to break apart the body into pieces to then have the ability and the horse to have the knowledge to understand what I am asking when I do ask for a lope, so a baby or green horse unless taught will not understand any cues you use. Also, keep in mind it takes time for a green or young horse to give you the "finished" lope and you have to go slow and build a young horses confidence. A lot of trainers and people want it done to fast and at the cost of the horses expense. 

So remember to keep asking and stay calm and quiet with a green horse and it will come along faster than you think.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...My baby is only 2 so I'm not looking for a perfect lope out of him yet... But the speed at which my trainer lopes are not even comparible! I hold on w/ my upper thighs, sitting deep on my pockets and I just have no idea what locking my hips is, but I THINK I'm doing that... I think... I'm almost going at a sideways motion is what I feel like... kind of? He's also spur broke, so... I have a hard time because if I touch his side w/ my spur he halts... he's got that down! I can graze his side w/ the spur at the jog and he'll slow but... I just can't master the lope...


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

If I'm understand that 'sideways feeling' you're talking about, your horse is doing it right. A horse is supposed to lope with his hip slightly to the inside of the ring. (Or say he's on the left lead, his hip should be slightly over to the left). Horses do not lope perfectly straight. It took me awhile to actually understand the concept of it. My trainer was constantly telling me, 'push his hip over, then ask for the lope'.

Anyway, what I do when loping (and riding in general) is ride almost solely with my outside leg. My inside leg is for show, my outside for work. The judge can't see out there (on railwork). xD I point my outside toe out, wrap my calf, and (I ride with spurs) all I have to do to cue him for something is point my toe down. The spur comes up and comes in contact with his side. When I'm loping I keep it on the whole time (actually i'm supposed to but I'm still figuring it out and trying to remember twenty other things at once so sometimes I mess up but ah well).


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> ...My baby is only 2 so I'm not looking for a perfect lope out of him yet... But the speed at which my trainer lopes are not even comparible! I hold on w/ my upper thighs, sitting deep on my pockets and I just have no idea what locking my hips is, but I THINK I'm doing that... I think... I'm almost going at a sideways motion is what I feel like... kind of? He's also spur broke, so... I have a hard time because if I touch his side w/ my spur he halts... he's got that down! I can graze his side w/ the spur at the jog and he'll slow but... I just can't master the lope...


Sounds like for a 2-yr-old your horse knows way too much.. Isn't that a bit young to be spending what sounds like so much time on his back? Maybe you can teach him different speeds from the ground instead?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

he's going on vacation next month. He'll be on party time through march and then we'll start back up again. I'm not worried about HIM so much because he's already learned WAY more than I ever expected for his age and the time under saddle. I'm just ... loosing my cool becuase I can't get it on a horse that isn't a made horse. Like, If I rode a mechanics special it would be hit or miss if I got the lope... I can maintain a lope good enough for a local show, but not good enough for a regular show... I SUCK!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, good luck with him. Time is the greatest teacher with horses you know... maybe for people too. If you are uncertain about your commands to him, maybe try being more conscience of what you are doing when you tell a trained horse to lope. Personally, I don't have those skills so can't offer up anything less lame. :?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

ok... I'm riding my chair again and it seems to me that I bump with my hips for a speed change. Kinda like Harlee was saying about squeezing your butt cheeks together. I'm straining my brain here and I kick with my right heel...more like bump. If I need reinforcement.

So I bump (hips) and kiss. then bump (hips) an cluck if I want a serious lope. then bump,kiss,heel if he's not responding. I don't know if any of this makes sence. AND *disclaimer* I don't show.

I would ask the trainer...I mean where does your trainer WANT you to be cueing him? 

What you are wanting is a cue. one that both you and him can understand. That cue could be anything so thats why I'm saying ask the trainer.....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I would ask the trainer...I mean where does your trainer WANT you to be cueing him?
> 
> What you are wanting is a cue. one that both you and him can understand. That cue could be anything so thats why I'm saying ask the trainer.....


Keep it up and you are going to have one really well trained chair!!!

My trainer go's over and over and over and over and to her it's second nature and I'm just not getting it... I thought maybe... if someone rode their chair for me... I might get it... Gonna try it, worked for the leg yeilding!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

This chair is the best nag I've ever had. No kick, bite or buck! :wink: 

I see what you're saying about the trainer just _knowing_. I get all tangled up trying to listen and miss things sometimes and I end up having to beg forgiveness and flashing my best *help the dingy blonde smile* and ask for them to break down the parts I missed. 

Maybe she has installed a lope button you don't know about and she flew over the info because its second nature to her but you are rolling quarters and selling shirts :wink: Make her slow down enough that you get the right cue.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

she needs to use smaller words.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...OH I suck so bad!!!! I just got an e-mail from my trainer...:

_ok...are you ok with not riding Riley tomorrow? Or are you ok...if you ride him....just allowed to play and jog around on him? I really need to shut his canter down this month...and I can't have you lope/canter at all for a little bit....you can ride him, but only jog around...so no lesson, just play time on him..? is that ok? I am down to the wire, on sending him home to you with a lope, so I am going to push him hard this month, and with that comes some confusion....so.....is that ok???? _ 

I SUCK SO BAD! I'm knocked down to a walk/jog loser!!!! I SUCK!!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

HUH??? 


What is she saying? Is she saying that she's gonna be teaching him how to lope better or canter this month?

I kinda think she's saying that she's gonna knock out canter and that because she's going to be pushing him she would prefer you to not ride him hard. 

WOW! I understand your confusion... ask her to start at the "how to lope" part and use smaller words. Talking in complete sentences. (I'm the worst at half sentences so I'm not baggin on your trainer at all) <---Look no proper puncuation! :wink: 

If its possible she sounds like the kind of gal where its easier to watch her than to have her explain. Can you go watch his lessons?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

she is easier to watch! I can watch his lessons but she usually rides him in the morning when I am here... in the evil work place... working hard like I do... hard working, yes I am!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> ...OH I suck so bad!!!! I just got an e-mail from my trainer...:
> 
> _ok...are you ok with not riding Riley tomorrow? Or are you ok...if you ride him....just allowed to play and jog around on him? I really need to shut his canter down this month...and I can't have you lope/canter at all for a little bit....you can ride him, but only jog around...so no lesson, just play time on him..? is that ok? I am down to the wire, on sending him home to you with a lope, so I am going to push him hard this month, and with that comes some confusion....so.....is that ok???? _
> 
> I SUCK SO BAD! I'm knocked down to a walk/jog loser!!!! I SUCK!!!!


You dont Suck!!!! You are just really flustered with everything. I think your trainer wants to push and ride him harder... so she doesnt want him overworked. I also think that she wants your horse to get his lope figured out so that it is easier for you. By you and her riding the cues are probably different making it more complicated for your guy. Dont be down on yourself...he is young yet and it should get easier for the both of you as he matures with his brain and body. Could you get lessons on a spur stopped finished horse? that way you can learn to ride on a horse that knows. Ive ridden spur stopped horses before and it is weird. Good luck!!! (even though it is upsetting)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...yeah... she'll let me ride some of hers.... I'm actually getting really screwie over this spur stop becuase none of my other horses are trained that way and I've gotten to where when I want to stop I heel them forward... or when I want to slow down... I heel them forward! LOL....


----------



## Rubonsky (Aug 9, 2008)

This is a harder one to give advice on for everyone rides and trains differently. Every trainer has "their way" they like the horse to go and how they teach them to get there. I would start by being open and honest with your trainer, after all her job as a professional is to help you as well as your horse. I would prefer that a client be open with me and honest about their frustrations so we could work on it together. Half of the job of a "trainer" is the horse and the other half is to teach you how to get the most out of your horse, for it does no good for your trainer to get your horse to lope and then send them home to you if she hasn't taught you how to get the same out of him. Keep in mind that you do want your horse to go better for the trainer, otherwise you wouldn't be getting anything out of it, but you need to talk with her and try to come up with a good way for you to learn his buttons before he is sent home. 

My only concern out of that e-mail is that it sounded a little like she was going to try and rush to get him "finished" to send him home. A two year old is like a child, they all learn and progress at different rates, and some do take longer than others. I would be a little concerned about the comment of pushing and time crunch to get him "done." I only bring that up, for I see the results time and time again with the horses who are pushed a little to fast, it is my own pet peeve if you will, just due to the number of horses that have come in with issues due to being rushed instead of letting them come along on their own terms. I am not against showing two year old futurity horses, but not every horse is ready and mature enough at two to be at the same level. I just had to throw that out, for that concerned me a little with that comment. 

My only real advice is to talk with your trainer and tell her your frustrations. A couple ideas I would throw out if you were my client would to have you come ride another horse to work on getting the lope cues down solid, and ask your trainer to ride another horse, or even your horse while you take a lesson so she can show you and demonstrate exactly how to cue and what your ideal is. I would also recommend having her "warm up" your horse for you so you can see exactly how she does things and then have her ride another horse along with you while you ride your horse. I do most of my lessons while I'm riding, just for that exact reason. It is a lot easier to teach someone if you can demonstrate while you explain how to do something and they can see exactly what you are trying to explain versus trying to understand without a visual. I might also ask your trainer to work hard on you with your horse prior to taking him home so you are prepared and feel capable once your horse is home. She should understand and be willing to help you "get the lope" before you take your guy home. 

Hope that helps some.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

She's had him for 5 1/2 months. and she'll get him back in March for 3 more months. I geuss my concern isn't really with HIS lope as with me. I was an english HUNT rider (not a QH rider) for 20 years before I switched to western so... I have been working really, REALLY hard to get rid of that forward seat and the "pump" with the canter. I can sit up straight on the pockets now but I can't seem to master the "locking of the pelvis". I can do it for just a few strides and I'm better one direction than the other. It's just that sometimes I can post a question on the board and other riders who arent trainers can explan it in a way that the light bulb clicks on. Like, one time Dumas explained (by riding her chair) how to leg yield... I had it on my hunt horse but for whatever reason... couldnt get it right in the western saddle until she gave me her "backyard" answer and then it was amazing... it just clicked. So... I love my trainer, she's awesome, but things are second nature to her and sometimes I need people that have had to think things out to get to where they are... to use different types of explanations to help me........ Ya know?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...she let me lope... teehee.... i practiced all week on blue w/ ZERO reign contact.... she let me lope... teehee...... (I still suck!)....


----------

